# EEA Family Permit denied-marriage of convenience



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi I m currently living in uk exercising my treaty rights for the past 6 years. I went to India where I got married by the parents n my consent . Stayed there for a month and came back to uk . My wife applied for EEA family permit from India but got refused after 2 weeks declaring as marriage of convenience and mentioned we didn't have any contact evidence living in 2 different countries before or since marriage . But she had been living with me at my home in India after marriage and I came back to uk after a month p.s my arrival. Date was also mentioned in her application .How would I prove that this isn't marriage of inconvenience. My wife also added wedding pics with the application . Still they rejected it. Please let me know of any possible solution whether to appeal or reapply with some more evidence e.g pics , watsap , viber or Facebook check ins with her during stay in India ? Would appealing take more time or what is better option for us either to reapply or appeal ? I came back to uk within a month to continue my job . Waiting for your suggestions . Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

What evidence did you supply of your relationship? Besides the wedding photos, did you submit the marriage certificate, evidence of visiting one another (eTicket receipts), evidence of communication between you (email, IM, etc)?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have started a new thread for you. Please don't tack your question on to old threads and please post your question only once. In future, to start a new thread just click on the post a new thread tab which is on the top left just above the list of threads.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Was it an arranged marriage? In that case you need to show why the respective parents thought you were suited to each other, steps they have taken to arrange your marriage etc. Just reapply with additional evidence. What is your nationality? Do you have British citizenship as well?


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

clever octopus I enclosed marriage certificate with application . I m Spanish national working in uk . I didn't attached my e ticket but did mention abt the date I arrived in India n the date I came back to uk . Besides that I didn't enclose any evidence showing our communication as she was living with me as soon as we got married and her I'd card n passport was also updated to my home ddress in India .


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes it was an arrange marriage . I didnt mention in the application the steps out parents took for this marriage . Just wrote In a cover letter that it was an arrange marriage with the consent of our parents . I m Spanish national and do not have British citizenship


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just came back to uk 3 days ago . My wedding took place last month ..As it was arranged marriage we met on the wedding day and lived together until I came back to uk . How would I give them evidence . Yes I do have alot of photos of the places we visited in India and lots of check in on Facebook and watsap conversations after I came back to uk . I m so stressed out atm to what to do


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you are ethnic Indian? You must write about why the two sets of parents thought you would make a good couple (Are you distantly related? From same town/area? etc), how they got in touch with each other, series of meetings held, consent of other family members. Then you need to describe how you gave your consent to marriage (otherwise it would be a forced marriage), and from the time you first met, why you two believed you would be happy with each other, such as shared interests, outlook, religious faith, philosophy and your understanding of marriage such as having children etc. While letters from parents usually carry little weight, in case of arranged marriage, their recommendation and support will be a useful addition. Ask two fathers to write in English (or you can translate) and sign. Perhaps a supporting letter from someone of standing in the community, such as an MP, councillor, religious leader etc?


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank u so much for ur advice . Feeling quite relaxed now. Do I also have to give them evidence of the communication between us as they mentioned it since marriage. I just came 4 days ago to uk . How would I make them believe that she was living with me after marriage till I came back to uk . Should I print out any watsap msgs and Facebook check in with her at different places in India during my stay there ? And recent pics taken at those places ??


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

Waiting for your answer Joppa . Thank you v much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but get someone of standing in your community to testify to your cohabitation post marriage.


----------



## Martin3232 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank u v much . How would I give them evidence of my communication with her as we were living together since marriage . I only have watsap messages n call log history since I came back to UK one month after marriage . It's been 6 days since I came back to UK . The ECO is just wondering how we communicate living in 2 different countries since marriage though I clearly mentioned in the application that we were living together after marriage and that I will be flying at this date .


----------

